# Iphone 5c qui n'envoie pas les photos dans Photo iCloud



## mariol66 (4 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Sous mon ID Apple j'ai trois appareils:

- Un Mac Pro sous Mojave qui à une bibliothèque photo de 15 go non synchronisée avec icloud, j'ai activé le flux de photos.

- Un ipad pro 9,7" avec IpadOS 13.1.2 qui a très peut de photos pour le moment (les anciennes on été sauvegardées dans l'app Photo du Mac récemment). Depuis j'ai activé flux photo et Phototèque icloud.

- Un iphone 5c de 5go (donc très limité en stockage) avec ios 10.3.3 sur lequel j'ai activé flux de photos et dernièrement Photothèque icloud.

Depuis l'activation de photothèque icloud, sur l'ipad, si je prend une photo, elle est bien envoyée sur icloud mais avec l'iphone, malgrés l'activation de l'option, les photos que je prend avec l'iphone ne vont pas sur icloud et je ne reçois pas celle d'icloud faites avec l'ipad.

J'ai au début activé l'optimisation photos qui m'aurait permis d'économiser l'espace de l'iphone et j'ai tenté sans optimisation mais rien n'y fait.

Est-ce que le système ios de l'iphone est trop vieux pour utiliser la fonction ? elle tout de même disponible dans l'iphone ? ou est-ce une syncronisation avec mon compte icloud qui bug avec cette fonction ? j'avais déjà eu un problème de avec mes "notes" qui n'étaient plus synchronisées avec les notes d'icloud, d'ou le doute.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## guytoon48 (5 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Activer la bibliothèque iCloud sur un iPhone très juste en espace disque, il n'y a pas grand chose à espérer...


----------



## mariol66 (5 Novembre 2019)

L'idée était justement de mettre le peu de photos que j'ai sur l'iphone (29 photos) sur iCloud, l'iPad en a très peu aussi (une 10 ene) car je l'ai restauré il n'y a pas longtemps et je suis reparti de zero et bien entendu je n'active pas l'option sur le Mac.

Le 5c à tout de même réussi à en envoyer une 20 ene sur icloud à un moment donné (j'ai été surpris de les retrouver sur l'ipad) mais le reste ne s'upload pas même si il y a une peu d'espace de stockage de libre de temps à autre sur l'iphone.

En fait, je me demande si l'iphone n'a pas un problème de stockage car si je fait la somme des app dans Général>Stockage local et iCloud> Gérer le Stockage je suis à à 1,5 go Maxi et je me suis trompé l'iPhone est un 8go (avec 5go de place au total).

Je l'ai déjà restauré plusieurs fois, au début j'ai de place et rapidement il sature comme si la mémoire avait du mal à se purger.

Bon, après, je suis bien conscient que j'arrive au bout du bout de la chose et je vais bientôt le remplacer


----------

